# Magna



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of or used Magna router bits? I got one a while back from an e-bay store called cripedistriduting. It was a vertical ogee raized panel bit for 15 bucks. Seems to be very good quality, made in the USA, and the first bit I ever cut my finger on removing from package. And it makes very good cuts on my homemade horizontal table.

I did a google search on Magna and found very little info. Other than it seems to be somehow related to Vermont American and Robert Bosch Corp. I'm not finding many sources to buy from other than the one e-bay store.

Rusty


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is what i found out You may have found this also This is the web page for the company Look like they dont sell to just you and me?

http://www.modernwoodworkingbluebook.com/compindex/Magna_Industrial_Tool_Co__20da33b0.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

Is the bit a Dark Red (Blood Red) ?

If so I think it's the high end bit that MLCS sales under the name of KATANA ...and others like Magna.

MLCS Ltd./Professional Wd.
P.O. Box 4053
Rydal, PA 19046

Toll-Free: (800) 533-9298
Fax: (215) 938-5070 
-----------------------

Magna Industrial Tool Co.
101 S. Fifth St., Ste. 2300
Louisville, KY 40202

Toll-Free: (800) 626-2834
------------------------

KATANA Bits
http://katanabits.com/
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/kathome.htm

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katbtvertrp.htm


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have run across Magna bits at one of my local tool stores. I am sure they are a small independant tool company.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

BJ, its not the Katana bit. It has a colorless or steel colored coating on it. When I search "magna router bit" on google it comes up with lots of links to VA. Including the one below showing Elizibethtown KY as the location where they make Magna screwdriver bits.

www.vermontamerican.com/PressCenter/CompanyFactSheet/

Anyway dos'nt realy matter where there from. Just wanted to let everyone know I tried one. And it works real good. Picture is not the one I got. Just another one for sale on e-bay for 5 bucks.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The strange thing about businesses, they will be affiliated with many other company's.


----------

